# Huntinfool's 1860 Tracker



## huntinfool

We do fiberglass and aluminum repairs for Bass Pro Shops. We do a lot of different work for them and occasionally we get a good deal from them. My dad struck a deal with them on this 2012 center console 1860 with sponsons. It probably had 30 small pinholes on the bottom. Plus the original customer had put a big hole in it and welded a patch on it with steel wire from a mig welder. The transom was cracked from hitting something and it too was welded with steel wire from a mig welder. So we knocked those off and tig welded them and they are strong. 
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393246631932.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

I had my 16' Lowe on this trailer so I had to do some modifications to make this one fit. [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393247704344.jpg[/attachment]
As you can see, its barely on there.


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393257637679.jpg[/attachment]

It didn't have a motor. So I have been looking for one. My dad found a 90hp force on craigslist. For $800. The church that was donated the motor didn't know anything about it. He said he wouldn't take a chance on it with out a pressure gauge. They asked him to make an offer. He did. They accepted. He got it for $100. It ended up having a blown head gasket. He replaced it and it is purring like a kitten.


----------



## huntinfool

We got it hung up so we could apply the steel flex.
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393345611540.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

Then we sandblasted the bottom. 
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393345668827.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393345754150.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393345776278.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

My dad ordered the steel flex for me since it is almost impossible for me at work. But he ordered the new stuff with Teflon in it. Apparently I didn't get enough color in it and it came out a kind of see through sea foam green color. 
I haven't gotten a pic of it yet, or with the motor on it. 
However my dad said when he put it on the trailer he could move the boat on the bunks with one finger it is so slick. 
I guess we will see.


----------



## weldit

Sounds like yall made a good deal with the boat and motor.I just joined this forum today and wish I had heard of the steel flex sooner.I stipped my 18' down,turned her over and welded on 4 new strips of aluminum where the bunks had worn the hull thin.
It was pitted in some areas and some guys told me that could be from using treated wood for the bunks.Seems that the theoryis that when the bunks get wet they act as a conducter for a reaction between copper sulfide and aluminum.So while I had it off the trailer I fabricated new bunks from aluminum rectangle tubing.It would have been nice to coat the boat repair with something better than the primer and paint from the marine supplier.


----------



## huntinfool

Sometimes the pitting under a boat where the bunks are is from saltwater use. After loading a boat back on the trailer the water drips out of the carpet, but the salt stays between and continues to eat the aluminum. 
It sounds like you made a good repair.

I'm hopeful I can get a couple more pics this Saturday of the entire rig. Then making some mods/add on's begins.
Might even get her on the water Sunday or Monday.


----------



## hsiftac

What're you going to do about the little holes? Anything other than steelflex them?


----------



## huntinfool

I put some epoxy in them. That plus the steelflex will seal them. 
I have done several were all I did was put the epoxy in them and it worked just fine.


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393701958236.jpg[/attachment]
Here it is on the trailer. We redid everything on the trailer to fit this boat. 
You can see the steel flex with the color fail. 
I added green and it looked good in the can, but when I mixed the two and applied.....not so good.

I mainly wanted it to stop the leaks and I believe I have accomplished that.

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393702105243.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

I cut every plug under the dash and spliced the wires with heat shrink butt connectors. That solved all of my wiring problems. I'm going to try and get the trolling motor on her and maybe take her on the water Monday. I'll button up a couple more things at that time too.


----------



## huntinfool

Working all day on the boat with the intention of finishing everything son we can take her out for a maiden voyage. We are making a plate to mount the trolling motor on. Have some electrical things still to do. Got batteries charging. Lots of work.


----------



## huntinfool

Well no fishing tomorrow, the temps just went from mid 70's to the mid 40's in about an hour. Got quite a bit done. Pics to come...


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393805960464.jpg[/attachment]

Here are the wires under the console that I got rid of the plugs.


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393806013620.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393806031660.jpg[/attachment]

Here you can see some of the plugs.


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393806071355.jpg[/attachment]
Close up
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393806143378.jpg[/attachment]
Overall


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393806216894.jpg[/attachment]
Motor shot
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393806238239.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393806259577.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393806293141.jpg[/attachment]
We had to make a plate to mount to trolling motor to.


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393806336524.jpg[/attachment]
Fuel tank.


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393806362709.jpg[/attachment]
Front battery compartment.
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393806387253.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

I got the battery boxes mounted and ran the wires for the trolling motor. I've got a 3 bank charger I am going to extend the wires so they will reach the two batteries in front and the one in the back. I'm also thinking about making a shelf under the console. I'm thinking about cutting pad down a bit, then cutting a hole in the console to have access to the shelf. 
Still haven't figured out which prop to use. I have two to choose from, just need to get it on the water to test it out. 
I need to mount my depth finder on the trolling motor and the guard I made to protect the transducer. 
I've got a few more ideas to work on too.


----------



## huntinfool

My dad bless his heart is 73 y.o. He says he want to be comfortable when fishing.....I think this will do!


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393859234054.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## rscottp

He will be napping in that, I would be!


----------



## huntinfool

That's what he's hoping for. 

Wired up a tilt trim switch for the motor.
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1393870598551.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## WVfishnfool

Don't know what type of onboard charger you have but just about all the major brands say not to extend the charging leads. Especially if it's the type which is automatic. In other words it cuts the charging amps as it senses the battery coming to full charge. I know of 2 boats that burned to the ground along with the garages they were parked in because guys had done this exact same thing.


----------



## huntinfool

WVfishnfool said:


> Don't know what type of onboard charger you have but just about all the major brands say not to extend the charging leads. Especially if it's the type which is automatic. In other words it cuts the charging amps as it senses the battery coming to full charge. I know of 2 boats that burned to the ground along with the garages they were parked in because guys had done this exact same thing.


Well that is scary as crap. I'm just about done with this project. 
Its an outside boat and will always be charged outdoors, but I'm curious how extending the leads hurts, do you have a specific site you're reading from? I don't have any instructions for this as we got it from another boat.


----------



## Rat

With that bottom color; I'm calling her Booger! Coming along nicely, can't wait to break some stumps off with her at Granger! :mrgreen:


----------



## huntinfool

I plan on busting a couple, and I can't wait to get her bloody with some pig blood.


----------



## huntinfool

Well I have decided against the onboard charger I had. I put the leads back together and I'm going to get a single for the back battery and a dual bank for the TM batteries up front.


----------



## huntinfool

I got some time to work on the boat with the crummy weather. My dad asked if I wanted to build an extra storage compartment like we had seen on another boat. I said sure, let's give it a go.
Now remember we do warranty work for Bass Pro and we occasionally get some left over stuff they just want out of their shop. Several years ago we got a bunch of aluminum pieces that were seats and storage boxes that they would add on. So we started digging and making plans.
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394451017800.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394451038571.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394451056496.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394451074282.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394451091864.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394451111669.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394451178902.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

Haven't decided if I am going to add hatches or make the whole thing a lid. Nothing is mounted yet, except the angle iron. We are going to weld some angles in and rivet the boxes to the angles. 
We had a couple Tahoe floor pieces that also had some rod tubes in them. I took the tubes out and plan on adding them so I'll have a place for my fishing rods.


----------



## huntinfool

I think we are going to remove the angle and use some stainless piano hinge. That way we can make a large lid to open and easier to get gear in it. 
I installed my radio last night, but it didn't come with an antenna. I have a plastic antenna that I took off of a UTV at work, but don't know if it will work that good on the boat. Going to bring it home tonight.


----------



## typed by ben

thats a sweet pile of parts to dig from. even if you dont use them they give you plenty of good ideas.


----------



## huntinfool

Very true. We happen to be lucky and have them. That's how we widened our 1030 to a 1052. I'm hoping to get these boxes done soon, I need to get this girl on the water.


----------



## jonboatboy

Hey bro. Im so glad I fou d a post of yours. Ima post some oics in a few for you to give me advice on but this is what I got. My alumacraft mv tex special cs cames with a eagle fisheasy fish finder. Im upgrading to a hummingbird 597 gps ect. but what is the best way to fill the old transducer holes? Id like to stay as cheap as I can but right now I have washers with rubber gaskets and bolts going through em. Super nice rig you have. I check it out but what advice could I give a pro? Lol liked your 1050 also.


----------



## huntinfool

Sounds like you have it solved already. But if it were my boat and I didn't want the screws and washers, I just dab some 3M 5200 in the hole. It will seal it and will last forever. Post up some pics or a link to your boat.


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394753332889.jpg[/attachment]
my dad found a hatch from a Skeeter. We may try and make it work. Might also try and get her wet, Saturday after work.


----------



## huntinfool

Started cleaning the boat out in preparation of Saturday. I noticed the head of my trolling motor was loose. So I took it apart so I could tighten the head.


----------



## huntinfool

Having trouble loading pics. Post them tomorrow.


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394794241935.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394794254025.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394794267432.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394794297038.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394794324236.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394794340539.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

The last pic you can see my 1654 behind the new boat. I'm gonna miss her.....but not too much!


----------



## huntinfool

Well, the maiden voyage wasn't near as successful as we hoped for. 
First off I'll say they the new steel flex with Teflon is SLICK!!!! Easiest offload I've ever had. The load was super simple also. I winched it on one handed!
Successes:
Trolling motor (even though mounted wrong and will be corrected today)
Steel flex
lights
Bilge pump
Aerator pump

Failures:
Starter
Trolling motor mounted wrong

We've started and tested the boat here a couple times and it worked perfect. Push her in the drink and the starter fails. I pull started her and had her choked but she died and almost started again, but I eventually ran out of gas.
Putting her in the shop to try and fix those problems and maybe have her out again on Monday. Weather sucked with scattered rain, but I did catch 3 fish!
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1394987342535.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

I got the trolling motor adjusted. And the starter is bad. I tore it apart and tried to rebuild it, but its shot. I'll get. A new one Monday. I did build a storage compartment with the large door.


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1395015634343.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1395015655183.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1395015673807.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1395015691104.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## Rat

Nice! A smoke free maiden voyage is always nice!


----------



## huntinfool

Before you ask, yes Rat, she had a full tank. 
;-)


----------



## huntinfool

New starter installed, bumped the key to see if everything was hooked up right and she fired right up and purred......until the buzzer went off. 
New water pump being ordered today, should have it tomorrow. Hopefully have time to install Friday after work or Saturday after work. Then, fingers crossed, maybe another trip on Sunday.


----------



## huntinfool

Dropped the lower unit, the gasket to the water pump was pushed out of the housing. Looking for a kit, but none found so far.


----------



## huntinfool

Water pump came in yesterday, and I'll be putting it in tonight. At least I'll know it will be good now.


----------



## huntinfool

Well we got her on the water.


Motor is running. Took her out and got her on plane. She doesn't have the correct prop on her. She ran 29.8 @ 5500rpm. So I have a feeling she will run much more when she has the right pitch prop on. 
I caught one fish and lost 2 that were pushing 5lbs. I don't know how you lose two fish on a rattle trap at the boat, but I did it. 
The repositioned trolling motor worked great. Plans are now to get a depth finder on the trolling motor, get some weather stripping on the storage box lid, and locate a prop. Then I'm going to go ahead and add the three bank charger that I had decided against. I also need to get a main battery switch. The boat scraped the trailer loading and unloading, so I'll have to address this too. 
Lots of projects.


----------



## huntinfool

Just ordered some lights for my boat.....let the playing begin.


----------



## huntinfool

Well I got my lights in and I believe they are going to work great, just need more. Not installed yet so no pics.

BUT,

My son and I are on the way to the lake. Should have her wet in an hour and a half. Hopefully, pics to come.


----------



## huntinfool

Just got back. The super slick steel flex is so slick. My boat started coming off before we hit the water. Luckily I caught it. But I fell and banged my elbow and scraped my back. On the water we did this. 
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396301931043.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

And this
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396301969088.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396302006555.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396302033099.jpg[/attachment]
The wind kicked up and we had to rough the white caps.


----------



## huntinfool

Motor did OK, but need a different prop. But for some reason I took on quite a bit of water. I guess I am going to put the plug in and start fling her up and see what's up. I have a feeling it is either a through hull or a hose


----------



## rscottp

Looks like you found the fishies!


----------



## jonboatboy

That last pic looks like a a gooden. I watch your post as you always have interesting info but I don't comment much because you always know what your doing lol.


----------



## huntinfool

Shoot, post away! I make plenty of mistakes, I just usually fix them before I post!

I always like advice and suggestions. But I do appreciate it too!


----------



## huntinfool

O, and as for the fish, it fought great, I thought it was going to be much bigger for the fight. We have caught some real beauties in this lake. 
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396552571265.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396552607964.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396552626692.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396552646221.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396552703459.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396552721268.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396552766464.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396826117342.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396826241310.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396826284201.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396826328274.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

I even put my dad on a good one. 
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1396831988702.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## jonboatboy

Whhooooo. You make me get excited looking at them pictures. I got a tournament this Saturday and I hope to have a heavy sack and I ain't talking bout the one below the belt. Lol just joking. Them are some nice ones. How's the boat doing?


----------



## Rat

Less fish pictures...more boat pictures! :mrgreen: 

Did you get your prop figured out? I think I see a river channel race in our future! 8)


----------



## huntinfool

Working on the prop. 
I had to take some of the steel flex off and use some 5200 to seal up an angle iron on the bow. It was leaking water something fierce. Hopefully I have that problem fixed. There were 8 pinhole leaks under the boat, we'll see if I have those fixed also. If I do, I'll be mounting some lights and maybe sealing the front box.
I put some skid no more on the lid of the box as it was super slick. If it will stick then I will cover it and then I can come back and spray the boat color over that. 
I have a light for under the console, I have some lights I plan on using as fish lights and I have lights for inside the boat. May start on those this afternoon....weather permitting.


As for a channel race....I'm still learning the channel. But I'll let you lead me up stream!


----------



## huntinfool

So I got home today, wife was gone, so what to do.....you know, work on the boat!!!!


I mounted a perko switch in the back so my battery won't keep dying trying to keep the radio powered. 
When I turn my key on the lights in my gauges come on. So while I was under the console cleaning up some more wires and looking for a new place to mount a switch panel, I added a 12" strip of LED lights. I wired in to the gauge lights so it will always be on when the key is on. 
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1397960690348.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1397960706302.jpg[/attachment]
I like the way it came out. 
I have three more I am thinking about adding to the back of my boat as fishing lights. Does anyone else actually use lights on the back for fishing? 
I may just keep them for other projects.


----------



## Rat

Do you mean a fishing light as in fish attracting light (like a crappie light) or to see to rod tips? 
I only use a single submersible light for fishing but I use two lanterns for lighting up the rods and tying rigs. And yes, I use one aft and one fore.


----------



## huntinfool

More of a fishing light. I was thinking about mounting them at the bottom out the motor mount and maybe under or inside the pods. I just don't fish much like that and don't know if I'd actually use them.


----------



## huntinfool

Well my pop and I went out on Sunday and the bait was everywhere. I finally started catching a few and the wind picked up. We said to heck with it and fished on. 
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1399058224733.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

We had such a great time we decided to do it again Monday. Got right back into them and lucky the wind wasn't that bad. Took off across the lake and hit 33mph. Did some trolling and the motor died. Started it up again and died again. Back and forth we trolled, would start it again go a bit it would sputter, and generally ran like crap. Decided to get back across the lake, but I could hardly get the boat to plane it ran so bad. Had a heck of a time loading it and got it out. I tilted the motor to take it home and fuel can pouring out of the belly pan. Took the cowling off and the middle carb float bowl had fallen off!!!! ( thanks dad for the rebuild ;-) )
Also the potentmeter seems to have gone out on the trolling motor, so I get to rebuild that too!
JOY!!!

Float bowl is back on, and I should have the trolling motor apart soon.

Good news,
we caught another cooler full of fish!


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1399073386233.jpg[/attachment]
forgot the other pic.


----------



## huntinfool

Well I have made a few trips in the boat and have been laying the white bass on the cooler. ( I changed phones and some pics on old phone)

Tomorrow and Monday I plan on making my first trip to the salt in this boat. My good buddy, who happens to be my boss, and I plan on getting it wet.

In preparation for this trip I added a live well bubbler system. I then added foam around the bait well to help keep it cooler. I have also been wanting to basically turn this into a cooler. I added a bag of ice last night and three hours later it was still ice.
I was running late this morning and forgot to check it, but I got home around 4pm and it was about 90 outside. The ice was melted but the water was cold! So I think I have hit a home run with this. Should be great for bass trips. 

Wish me luck, hope to have some more pics to add.


----------



## jonboatboy

Them ole white bass sure are mean. I been catching a bunch while chasing large mouth. I'll swear I got a 4 or 5 pounder until I see that white and silver role over at the boat. Love the pics and I recommend people to read your stuff.


----------



## huntinfool

Well my wife and I, along with my oldest son and his girlfriend went out today. We launched and were just idling out of the no wake zone when my son said "right there dad!" The white were schooled up and busting the surface. Turned the motor off and trolling motored over. I had a trolling rig on ( crankbait with a3 ft leader and a pet spoon.) So first cast I hooked up and passed off to the girlfriend. I had a rattle trap on another pole, cast it and hooked up and passed it off to my wife. Took both fish off and hooked another one. Then the broke up. Couldn't get back on them. Went across the lake and the wind picked up. So we headed back to where we started. Then to the marina for some minnows. Wound up catching some cats and 2 real nice crappie. Enough for a meal. Weather was bad, light rain when we got there, wind picked up bad and then just before noon, more rain coming. Headed home and the bottom fell out. Right now our street is underwater, the driveway and the acre we live one is a lake. May need the boat again today!


----------



## huntinfool

Wife and I made plans to go fishing today. She ended up working her tail off yesterday at our first grand daughters baby shower and has another one in two weeks. After about 40 mins on the road and almost 1.5 hours behind schedule, I turned around. She's sound asleep, so let the projects begin!


----------



## huntinfool

So here is my first mod of the day.
[attachment=-1]IMG_20140615_073605_774.jpg[/attachment]
This is how my light currently was sitting. I have had two of them stepped on (not by me) and destroyed.
So it was time to move it!


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]IMG_20140615_073551_256.jpg[/attachment]

This spot looked promising.


----------



## huntinfool

So I took it off and there was plenty of room. So I cut a hole and stuck in a piece if PVC. 
[attachment=-1]IMG_20140615_083801_618.jpg[/attachment]

The light fit perfectly. So then I got to thinking about how to keep it in there. Hmmmm.....


----------



## huntinfool

So my dad and I whipped this up.
[attachment=-1]IMG_20140615_105929_789.jpg[/attachment]

I like it and it seems to work great. 

On to the next project.


----------



## huntinfool

I didn't want to waste those light mounts and I didn't have a place for my front light so....


[attachment=-1]IMG_20140615_083924_486.jpg[/attachment]

That should work.


----------



## huntinfool

Now for the anchor.

[attachment=-1]IMG_20140615_105942_305.jpg[/attachment]
See what I'm gonna do?


----------



## huntinfool

Yep, I did it.
[attachment=-1]IMG_20140615_112143_403.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

I took the piece I cut out and turned it into the door for my new hold. I added some bracing on the underside and a lip around it so it won't fall in. Its Father's day so we shut it down early to enjoy some family time. Pic of progress to follow.


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]IMG_20140615_183231_209.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]IMG_20140615_183247_649.jpg[/attachment]
[attachment=-1]IMG_20140615_183310_477.jpg[/attachment]

Here you can see how I made the door. I don't have all the screws in and the hinge is not screwed down yet. But this should work great.


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]1403498415708.jpg[/attachment]

I'm a grandpa!
2.5 months early, but appears to be healthy.


----------



## smackdaddy53

Congratulations! I am going to be a daddy in January.


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]IMG_20140623_023428_936.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## huntinfool

smackdaddy53 said:


> Congratulations! I am going to be a daddy in January.


Congrats to you.


----------



## Zum

Congradulations


----------



## huntinfool

Well as tired as I was this morning, I went out and finished the anchor box/hatch.
I pop riveted it all together. Pop riveted the hinge and made my divider. In stead of having all that empty space forward, I now have two usable storage areas.
[attachment=-1]IMG_20140623_142456_390.jpg[/attachment]
Here you can see both hatches.


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]IMG_20140623_142509_957.jpg[/attachment]

Here you can see the divider.


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]IMG_20140623_142532_894.jpg[/attachment]

Here you can see inside the forward compartment.


----------



## huntinfool

[attachment=-1]IMG_20140623_142546_766.jpg[/attachment]

Here is the anchor inside the front compartment looking towards the divider. I feel like this is going to make a big difference. Now I need to start making more storage compartments.


----------



## huntinfool

Great news. Addison's blood sugar is stabilized! Woo hoo!!!!

They are expecting her to be in NICU for about a month.


----------



## huntinfool

Well Addison was sent downtown to the medical center. She needs to see a specialist about her blood sugar. 
However she did get taken off the C-pap today.


----------



## jonboatboy

That sure is a beautiful little girl. I hope everything goes smoothly for her blood sugar. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## KMixson

I see pink rod & reels in your boat in the future. Congrats.


----------



## huntinfool

Addison is out of the incubator!
So last night I got to bathe her and change her diaper.
Then I got to hold her.

View attachment 1


----------



## huntinfool

I have another grand daughter due at the end of the month. I have been telling everyone I know that I see a lot of pink camo and barbie fishing rods in my future. 


I can't wait!!!


----------



## huntinfool

Well we took the boat out yesterday. Everything worked to perfection. Just didn't catch any fish. Water was clean, we soaked some croaker and shrimp. Caught one 12" red, and about a dozen sand trout, but they were all 8"long. Wife was just tickled that the porpoises were coming so close to the boat. All in all a good time. My dad just called and he wants to go hit a new spot on the Colorado river after work. Never been, but figured what the heck. Guess I'll be doing some more fishing!


----------



## jonboatboy

Glad to hear the grand baby's doing good. At least you got to get out there. If we always caught it be catching and not fishing.


----------



## Y_J

Congrats on that new youngster. Them grand babies is what makes the world go round.
She's a cutie too. [-o<


----------



## huntinfool

A lot going on lately. 

1st grand daughter was sent to Cooks children's hospital in Ft. Worth and had 98% of her pancreas removed. She is recovering and appears to be making a full recovery. 

Grand daughter #2 was born and is very healthy. 


So I'm a grandpa X2 within about a month of each other. 

Tonight my dad and I went fishing in a new spot. Is was awesome. We had a great time. Caught some fish. I even lost one that was about 8lbs. My dad even saw it and said it might have been 9!

God is good.


----------



## Y_J

Congrats on that new little ones.. She's a cutie....


----------



## huntinfool

Thanks. 

I've got some more ideas in my head for the boat. May have to get busy.


----------



## JoshKeller

where did you order the steelflex, and how much did you use? Looking to get some for my 16'6" x 48"


----------



## Gagoosebuster

Fiberglass supply depot sells it, just google the name and you should find them easily.


----------



## huntinfool

Well grandpa duties have kept me busy, plus opening day of bow season. 

here I am after a day in the woods.
View attachment 1

grand daughter #2

View attachment 2

first deer of the season.

Took my oldest son fishing today. 20" speck and a 27" red, his first ever!!!
View attachment 3

View attachment 4

View attachment 5

View attachment 6

View attachment 7


Been busy.


----------



## huntinfool

O that's right, the pics don't line up with what's written. Ugh.
Hope y'all can figure this out.


----------



## smackdaddy53

huntinfool said:


> O that's right, the pics don't line up with what's written. Ugh.
> Hope y'all can figure this out.


Dumbass tapatalk uploads your pictures backwards so you have to load them backwards to make them show up invthe order you want...weird.


----------



## Y_J

smackdaddy53 said:


> huntinfool said:
> 
> 
> 
> O that's right, the pics don't line up with what's written. Ugh.
> Hope y'all can figure this out.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass tapatalk uploads your pictures backwards so you have to load them backwards to make them show up invthe order you want...weird.
Click to expand...

Does the same thing just attaching the photos here without Tapatalk. Sux big time.


----------



## huntinfool

Sure does. Nothing like trying to tell a short and having it all messed up. 

I post on another forum with tapatalk and I don't have any problems....only here.


----------



## huntinfool

Took the boat out again, birds were trying to work but the wind was whipping pretty good. We boxed about 15-20 trout and sand trout. Finally the waves got too big, so we headed to the back of the bay to chase reds. Had a couple blow ups, but no hook ups. We did drift a flat that was super shallow. With my trolling motor just under the water we would drift a bit then drop the TM and use it as a power pole.


----------



## huntinfool

I'm about ready to add my LED lights under the Gunnel. These strips will go the length of the boat, both sides, and hook up to a control box. This will allow me to use a remote to turn them on and change the color of the lights. Hope to start this Sunday. 
I've got a duck hunting trip scheduled right after the new year. Heading down to the coast for a Blast and Cast Men's Ministry hunt. Should be a great time. I'm volunteering as a boat driver and guide. I also figure if needed, I'll be cooking too. Its a pretty good haul, but should be very memorable.

My brother wanted to go fishing for his birthday and take home some fish.
biggest was 5.11!

Not a bad day on the river.


----------



## huntinfool

In case anyone was wondering,

The grand daughters are doing well.


----------



## huntinfool

Well, I added my LED lights. Ordered a two pack, but they seem different. They'll work for what I'm doing.


----------



## huntinfool

White


----------



## huntinfool

One set of lights seem seem less.


----------



## huntinfool

The other side seems to have bright and dim spots. Like every three LED's.


----------



## huntinfool

Seemless


----------



## huntinfool

Clumped


----------



## huntinfool

Multiple colors.


----------



## huntinfool

Red


----------



## huntinfool

I've got some videos, but no clue how to post them


----------



## huntinfool

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## Y_J

Merry Christmas, huntinfool...


----------



## huntinfool

Well I'm heading to Rock port to hunt ducks over new years day through the weekend. 
I'll be guiding a group of youth hunters with the Blast and Cast men's ministry. Taking the boat and it should be a good time. This will be a good test for her.


----------



## huntinfool

Made it here. First hunt, wind blowing hard. We got 3, but had to leave real early. Will be taking hunters in the morning


----------



## huntinfool

Pics


----------



## Moose6

Huntington,

I skimmed the whole post but can't find what prop you ended up with for your motor. How is the boat running now with the new prop?


----------



## huntinfool

It ended up that the other prop wasn't the right one for my boat. I have an extra prop, but its exactly the same as what I already have. 

So far she's worked great, but I NEED a jack plate. I have got to get this motor up some. Once on plane I ran her in about a foot of water. But getting her up from that foot of water.....not so much.


If I can remember I will take some shots of her on the water.


----------



## huntinfool

Pics from today


----------



## huntinfool

Today's pics


----------



## huntinfool

As promised


----------



## huntinfool

I had so much fun duck hunting again.

I think I'm hooked .......again.


----------



## huntinfool

So I forgot to mention that I had wired the lights to an ignition hot on the boat. Apparently that made the lights mess up and flicker. 
So yesterday was my birthday. I got up early and went to the woods with a friend. It was the last day of muzzleloader season and I could still take a doe. We set up and about 30 minutes after sunrise I had a doe step out....a whole 40 yards away. ( I could have shot her with my bow) but I made the shot and she ran off and piled up. Great way to start the day. Got her quartered up and packed out and headed home. Then I added a relay to my light setup and ran the motor. That seemed to stop the flicker. So now the lights are working as planned. 
Supposed to meet up with a couple friends and do some duck hunting for the last day of the season. They said they shot some teal today. They also saw some blue bills and mallards. I still don't have a mallard....so that will be high on my list. I'll try and remember to take more pics.


----------



## huntinfool

Did a little end of season duck hunting.


----------



## huntinfool

New ff. 
To late to install it for tomorrow. 
Gonna hit the bay in a new spot. Hope to get into some reds.


----------



## trackerpuzzle

Nice!

Does it show ducks ?  

Console mounting or Tm ?


----------



## huntinfool

No, I don't think it will shoe duck....unless I mount the transducer pointing up. Hmmmm.......lol.

Hit the bay in a new spot. Had some battery issues ( not fully charged) with the TM and the bindex didn't kick in the starter. I worked on it a minute and got it working and it fired right up. However it did do it again on the water. I may have to rebuild or replace this starter. Which kinda sucks, since its pretty new. But I guess that's all part of boating. 
I did manage the only fish of the day.


----------



## huntinfool

Water was so skinny, the fish couldn't fit under the boat, it tried to swim under, but just hit the side.....


THUD!!!

That was funny.


----------



## spcamno

huntinfool said:


> Did a little end of season duck hunting.



Very nice.

I'm surprise you have a mixed breed of both puddle and divers looks like you have got two nice woodies, hooded merganser and a bufflehead.

Up here by the time the divers arrived most puddles are long gone especially the wood ducks.


----------



## huntinfool

Actually its a pair of hooded mergansers.


----------



## spcamno

huntinfool said:


> Actually its a pair of hooded mergansers.



Yes just noticed that when I look at the second pics and realized both are hooded mergensers very nice and I like your build very much.

How do you find hunting out of a center console?

I really like the center console's driving position but found I need the space of a tiller when hunting from the boat.

I don't see you have any blind there do you hunt from or off the boat?

Thanks


----------



## huntinfool

Off. Boat is just a transport. If I was trying to hunt out of it, I'd think the CC would be in the way. I wanted a multi purpose boat that I could do almost everything from.


----------



## huntinfool

New ride!

Should pull my boat just fine.


----------



## huntinfool

This stupid mist is keeping me from working on ANYTHING!!!! 
Should have gone fishing. At least the fish will still bite in the mist.


----------



## huntinfool

I'm installing my LED bow lights today.


----------



## huntinfool

Start by drilling a small hole for the wire.


----------



## huntinfool

Wire them in.
I'm using heat shrink butt connectors.


----------



## huntinfool

Mounted


----------



## huntinfool




----------



## Capt1972

Got the same ones! Can't beat BPS.


----------



## huntinfool

Yep, BPS for $15 if I remember right. I could get some cheaper from eBay and waited for them to take the slow boat from China. Then sit at the port while the longshoremen are on strike. 
Nah, this should work just fine. 

Now if my brother would hurry up, we are supposed to be fishing today. 
Here's to hoping for a few bites.


----------



## huntinfool

Alright, he just called, 5 minutes out. This is a power plant lake, so it is already warm enough for spawning. Some have spawned, some are staging, some are post. I'm just gonna fish and hope for the best.


----------



## huntinfool

Well we launched and made the run to the dam. We weren't there 5 minutes and my brother is on the board.


----------



## huntinfool

I'm running the TM and trying to fish, but the wind is pushing us into the rocks of the dam. You want to fish close, as that is where they are. I look down and realize my lights aren't on. I thought my brother bumped the switch, but it was on. Fuse is good, just no navigation lights. 

AWESOME!!!!!

So I can not for the life of me figure them out, so I get back to fishing. No one is going to hit us this close to the dam. There is a fallen tree that I almost always catch a decent fish from. I get the boat positioned and tell my brother where to throw. He makes several casts, but nothing. I keep telling him, you have to cast right up tight to the roots. A few more casts and still nothing. So I make a cast and 
BAM!!!
Its about a 7lber. It runs away from the tree and I can see its just barely hooked. Its turns and makes a dash for the tree. I'm trying to keep her out of it and be gentle at the same time. I finally get her to turn and she stands up with her mouth at the surface and




You know what happens next.


Out comes the one and only hook from the crank bait I had in her. 
It was a good fight and I'll catch more off that same tree. 
We head back to the dam and we see what we think is a nutria. It might be a never, but it's swimming and only its head is out of the water and maybe 75 yards away. Then it gets up on the bank and its an otter!!!!

We scramble to get our phones out and snap a couple pics. Not the best, but the best we could do. 

View attachment 1

View attachment 2


----------



## huntinfool

We moved and caught a couple small fish. ( when I say small I'm talking 2lbs.) We are fishing a slot limit lake and its full of big fish. 
Then my brother sticks a little better fish. 

The coloring on this one was unique.


----------



## huntinfool

We kept fishing and


20"!


----------



## huntinfool

Finally I stuck one that was OK for a pic.


----------



## huntinfool

We saw all kinds of ducks today. Several blue bills, and buffle heads. Saw some blue winged teal and a couple shovlers too. But by far the best sight today was the cinnamon teal drake. He was gorgeous!!!
I took pics, but I don't know if you can see him.


----------



## huntinfool

View attachment 1

I've got several duck pics, but no clue if you can see them on here. 
Oh well. It was a good day. The bilge quit working too, so it looks like I have some work to do.


----------



## huntinfool

Well, here I go. I got my depth finder transducer wire hung up. I'm going to cut out my floor to see what's up. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## huntinfool




----------



## huntinfool




----------



## huntinfool

Left over goodies from a previous owner. How they got there, I do not know. 
View attachment 1

That right there is the reason for it all. Hung up. I'll feed it to the console to get my FF working and then patch the floor.


----------



## huntinfool

Done for now. May try and silicone the crack and spray some plastidip on it for texture and then spray color over that. Maybe. Maybe not. Just glad it done. Because that make this happen.


----------



## huntinfool

View attachment 1


----------



## mbweimar

Sweet fishfinder. I have the Elite-7. Makes fishing bridge pilings too easy.



[/


----------



## huntinfool

That's awesome, is that on a side scan?


----------



## mbweimar

It's down scan. Running next to the pilings gives you a birds eye view of what's in them.


----------



## huntinfool

That's awesome. I can't wait to try mine. I've got a spot we kill the redfish on, but its full of crap. Always hanging up. I'd like to know what's down there.


----------



## huntinfool

View attachment 1

Sophia enjoying easter after church.


----------



## huntinfool

Addison's parents didn't wake up in time to make church. But here she is a couple of days ago. 

View attachment 1

She's a happy girl.


----------



## huntinfool

Decided it was time to add some LED lights to the bed of my truck so I can see to get my gear out.
View attachment 1


----------



## huntinfool

Well I added a new battery charger today. Had to extend the leads a tad. Luckily the instructions told me how. All three batteries are going to stay charged now.

I poured foam in front of my anchor locker, so no more lost rope! Added a stainless prop too.


----------



## huntinfool

Well Herr comes the rain again. Downtown Houston is already starting to flood. I guess the bright side is I'll get to test the boat locally now!


----------



## KMixson

huntinfool said:


> I guess the bright side is I'll get to test the boat locally now!



Like in the front yard? It's not every day you get to take the boat for a spin AROUND the house. I hope you stay dry.


----------



## huntinfool

KMixson said:


> huntinfool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the bright side is I'll get to test the boat locally now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like in the front yard? It's not every day you get to take the boat for a spin AROUND the house. I hope you stay dry.
Click to expand...

Depends on how much we get!


----------



## huntinfool

Well we came to the coast for another Blast and Cast event. I had someone take pic of my motor on plane. I think I can raise the motor a hole, what do y'all think?


----------



## Gators5220

Cool Otter photos man. There's a lake up in Gainesville we used to fish when I was in college that we saw otters from time to time, really cool animals...


----------



## Fedge3liberto

Just read all your post. It helped me understand a lot about my boat as you cut yours out and made storage etc. Ill be following and thanks for all the info.


----------



## huntinfool

Glad I could help. 
My wife wanted me to take her fishing. So we hit a small lake off of Sabine lake. Wind was blowing, but we did manage some trout and one red fish. 

I raised my motor a hole, but with the chop, my wife didn't feel comfortable running wide open. Plate isn't fully out of water, but we were just on plane, not wide open. So I'll try it again.


----------



## huntinfool

Well, I haven't been on in a while. I finally got a jack plate!












With the plate all the way up and the motor down the water pickup is under water. Haven't gotten a chance to run it yet...maybe in a week or two. 


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

O, I did get a chance to go out this spring. Managed to boat a couple of good ones. 









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Grand daughter pics





Also, I surprised my wife with renewing our vows. I planned the whole thing and at the last minute, asked her to pic a theme and help decorate. She was so surprised. We had a great day. Here are the grand daughters, both growing up so fast. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catch Release Repeat

What type of battery charger did you end up going with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Catch Release Repeat said:


> What type of battery charger did you end up going with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly is been a while, but I bought it at BPS. They had a sale and I couldn't pass up the price. It keeps the batteries charged, and that's what I wanted. 

I almost bought one that did a monthly maintenance, but I was concerned if it would be doing maintenance when I wanted to go fishing. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

My lights under the gunnel aren't working any more. Seems the little plastic converter box didn't like the salt water. 
I've got a young man ( one of my eagle scouts) who has some electrical gear and we are going to make a radio frequency remote to turn them on. We are going to pot the whole thing in epoxy so the salt won't eat it up. Plus I'll add a remote that I can turn on and off 100' away. 

I know, most people don't see a need for that. 
Well I hunt and fish after hours. If I'm coming out of the woods to the waters edge, I can flip the lights on and see where my boat is. Also, when duck hunting, I can have everyone get their gear and be walking away and turn them off without having to get back into the boat. I see endless possibilities. I could even turn the lights on after launching and see where my boat is when a buddy is parking it. ( nothing more frustrating than having 10 boats at the launch and everyone scrambling in the dark and not knowing which side of the 3 lane launch to find my boat.) Now I'll know. 

Should have the epoxy poured tonight. Probably order the remote on off switch tonight too, depending on how well this RF works on the part we will install tomorrow. If it will work away from the boat, I'll be happy and then not install the other part. Just have to see. 

Also, I put some step bars on my truck for my wife ( now she doesn't need to jump) so I may take a white LED strip I have and cut it into 4 then put them near the step pad and wire them into the door switch. 

Lastly I want to add some lights under my truck and under my trailer. I know, I know, corny. But I'm gonna do it for fun. So here's to fun. 



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Got my lights working, but I'm not happy with them. Both of the strands are different. So, I'm going to take them off and install some new ones that are the same. The old ones will either go in the hatches or under the truck. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Weather in the spring is ever changing here in Texas. You have a cold front, that meets the warm coastal wind and that makes rain. Been several weeks and I haven't been able to get my boat out. Gonna try and sneak out after work today for an hour or two. Luckily the sun stays up longer. Just hope the wind lays down....which it doesn't seem to be doing. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Wind and rain got us. Supposed to rain for the next 5-6 days. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Weather man didn't get the rain part right for today....but he nailed the wind. It's blowing. 

Remembered I broke my trolling motor pull rope last time out. Bought a replacement with a rubber coated steel cable. Hopefully this one will last longer than the ropes, which usually last about a season. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

So, I cut it down and made it shorter which should work good. Plus with it being a steel cable, it should last much longer. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Well, the weather man said it was going to rain and possibly get 4-6". We have gotten almost 16" in areas and everything is flooded. Maybe I'll test the boat in the street! [emoji1] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

My driveway after the water has gone down some. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebug

Man I'm feeling you. I was supposed to drive in to Brookshire today for work but got a call that the whole Katy area has taken a beating.
We are getting a bit of rain here in the Hill Country but nothing like your area.
Unhook your straps on your boat and tie a line up high to a tree near your house if you are in danger of deep flooding. Want to be able to use that boat if needed.
Rob

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Around our church, water is coming from a creek in town. Totally underwater all around. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Hopefully gonna get to test the jack plate out tomorrow. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Not the best pic. Wind was howling so I didn't go out into the bay. There were white caps out there before sunrise. So I headed to a pond in the marsh. I saw some bait busting the surface. Made some casts and caught 2 trout. But the wind was pushing me around a lot. The bait broke up and I couldn't find the school again. Worked some weed edges and caught a rat red. Then hit the intercoastal and caught a keeper red. Rain picked up, so I headed home. 





Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Well I finally got to test my boat out with the jack plate. It worked awesome! With the plate all the way up the water pick up is still under water. So I can idle with it no problem. I can jump up on plane in a boats length and still have water pumping! I still lower it down, which slows the boat a bit, but that's fine with me. 

I'm so glad I have it on my boat

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

I haven't checked the bottom of my boat lately. I knew I was taking on some water, so I decided to look. 


















Apparently I have a couple areas I need to attend to. 
When I got the boat it had a big crack in the front. It now has one on the opposite side. So I will need to be working on it fairly soon. I'm going to fix it like I did the other side. I'll take pics along the way for reference. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Had a couple minutes so I thought I'd try and fix the trolling motor bouncing up and down problem. 




Parts needed.




The mounting.




Finished product.





So I tried to post the pics in backwards order. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Ha they posted exactly like I put them. They didn't reorder them selves. 

Oh well, I think y'all get the idea. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Well the trolling motor brace failed. No matter how tight the hose clamp is, it can still spin easily on the shaft. 

So round two. 

I took an extension big foot handle and cut part of it off. 

Forgot to get a pic. I'll try and get one. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## spcamno

Ram mount used to make a bracket specifically for the bow mount trolling to keep it from boucing while the boat is under way not sure if they still sell them or not.


----------



## huntinfool

Problem with the ram mount is there is a mount that stays on the deck. Plus they are $60. 

I'm going to move this one in a bit so that I can open the hatch and it wont rest on the hinge. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

So I decided for fathers day I wanted to work on my boat. 

I moved the handle turned trolling motor anti vibration mount. 
( Can't seem to post a pic) 
Now I can open the compartment that it was resting on. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

I posted pics earlier about a new crack in the bottom. 
I fixed that crack today.





5200, a piece of aluminum and some rivets. 

Had the same crack on the boat when I got it on the other side. Been working for about 6 years or so. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

I had a skeg protector on the motor when I bought it. The other day I ran shallow and bottomed out. Didn't know it at the time, but I broke the protector. It split open on the end. It's very thin and we ( my dad and I) weren't able to weld it back. So we went another direction and welded a piece on the broken spot. ( Of course I can't post those pics also) 




Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Got them to post finally

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Here is the handle turned mount. 


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

I've had this hydrofoil lying around for years. There was a piece missing ( note the square tubing). Can't find any info online about it, but I think I have it mounted right. I'll give it a try and see what happens. 
Sent my seats out to be redone. So hopefully they will turn out good. 
Got a few more projects to get done in preparation for a huge trip to the Laguna Madre. 
My boss is there now and scored his longest fish there.





Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Spent the day fixing a few things. Re worked the bunks on the trailer, so they are raised up an inch or two in the front. My bow was hitting the trailer, so this should solve that. 
Took apart my trolling motor. I had a spare motor and shaft that I hooked up, but it didn't work on the variable speed. So I'll have to just deal with what I have. 
Did some welding on the aluminum trailer and bow stop, and welded up my guide pole. 
I've been running the motor in a vinegar water solution. I've noticed that the water is flowing better. 
Installed the seats.
It was brutal hot, and I didn't get any pics, but I'll get some later. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Sorry, had a birthday party to go to for my sister in law where my wife ended up getting sick. Took her home and played nurse. Then I got sick too. ( I had a bout of it last weekend) so we seem to pass it back and forth. Hope we can not get over it.

So no pics. Maybe tonight. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Repair made.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

The keel was hitting the trailer. We added a carpeted pad so it wouldn't be a problem, but when the keel would hit it, it would shoot off to the side and was very hard to load. My dad made another bunk/loafing device. It didn't work that well, but did help a little bit. But I still had the same problem of hitting the keel on the pad.
Now I've raised it up and I shouldn't hit it at all. Now I should be able to load it with out trouble.

Fingers crossed.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Last, but not least,

The new seats.





Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTerp

I have the same problem with my keel hitting the trailer when loading/unloading. I have some pieces of UHMW I plan to screw to the trailer frame in that spot. It will definitely still hit, but I'm hoping the UHMW will allow it to slide right off. Just need to get around to doing it!!


----------



## onthewater102

I've got keel rollers on the trailer where any possible contact could be made to avoid that exact issue.

https://www.amazon.com/Tie-Down-86279-Bracket-Assembly/dp/B001GJ7A5W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1467920347&sr=8-2&keywords=boat+roller


----------



## huntinfool

The only problem with the rollers is the boat will start eating into the roller when it rides on it. I've got the rollers at work and I could have gone that route, but raising the bunks has eliminated the contact. Now that that had been eliminated, the boat should load just fine. 
Time will tell. 

I don't know what UHMW is, but if it's like a slick stick, they do work good. 

So in order for me to add those brackets and raise the bunks here is how I did it.

This the trailer as high as I could. Then put jack stands under the boat and lower the trailer. Boat is now off the bunks, and easy to work on it. 
No special tools needed. I used some boards between the boat and jack stand. 
Hope this helps. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Well, I've been working on my boat getting it ready for a 5 day fishing trip over 6 hours away. 

Today, my 5 month old jack plate quit working. 

Checked all the wiring, the switch was bad, so I changed it out and I'm getting power in both directions, but no movement of the plate. Tried sending power direct, nothing. So apparently the motor is not working. 

Awesome!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102

I wasn't clear - I have a roller on the frame cross support that is forward of the bunks and liable to be struck by the keel only when loading/unloading and is not in contact with the boat while trailering.


----------



## huntinfool

onthewater102 said:


> I wasn't clear - I have a roller on the frame cross support that is forward of the bunks and liable to be struck by the keel only when loading/unloading and is not in contact with the boat while trailering.


Ahhh!

My bunks aren't that high, so the keel hits while on the bunks. Hence it would rest on the roller.
Been so busy that I haven't had time to test it out. But I feel the raised bunk ends will work great. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTerp

I attempted to get to the spot on my trailer last night to attach the UHMW. Failure. Couldn't figure out a way to get the boat out of the way enough. Fishing tomorrow morning so I'll get them on while the boats in the water. Went catfishing over the weekend and had my buddy "power brake" the boat off the trailer. It hit the trailer hard enough it took a little chunk out of the keel guard. Need to get this issue resolved!!


----------



## huntinfool

My trolling motor has been on and off in the low speed. Sometimes it works, sometimes no. So I went and bought another trolling motor that was basically like mine, just with a shorter shaft and was converted to a transom mount. So, today I took mine off ( which was working perfectly today) and put the two together and make one. 

I didn't think about pictures until I was almost done. 
Here is what I did get. 





























My trolling motor had the new style housing, but the other one I bought had the old style. It was faded bad so I decided to paint it. Hopefully this will last a while. I've still got parts left over if it fails down the road. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Well, I have the motor hanging, hope to get the jack plate motor changed out. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Look what showed up at our shop. This thing is sweet!








It's a Scandy White. Apparently out of FL. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

I got the new jack plate motor installed. Hopefully I'll be good to go. Trolling motor is rebuilt. Water is peeing well from the weep hole. 
I have the large hole in front fixed. 
I need to reposition the top pad of the seat that I just had reupholstered. The new bottom is a bit thicker and it is hard to open and close. 
4 more days! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Wired in a switch for the LED lights I mounted up front. Should be able to haul butt in the dark. 
Place I want to fish is 18+ miles from the launch. 18 to the mouth and I believe another 2 to the hole. Then.... Back. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTerp

Looking good.

What driving lights did you go with? I have 2 HID and an LED light bar. PLENTY of light, but foggy mornings make it tough running in the dark. Usually only a problem during waterfowl season though. Summer time there isn't the fog on the river like there is in the fall/winter.


----------



## huntinfool

BigTerp said:


> Looking good.
> 
> What driving lights did you go with? I have 2 HID and an LED light bar. PLENTY of light, but foggy mornings make it tough running in the dark. Usually only a problem during waterfowl season though. Summer time there isn't the fog on the river like there is in the fall/winter.


It's just a pair of LED work lights we sell here at work. They are more of a wide pattern, not a long throw, which in the river is perfect. I have yet to try them in open water.

Couple hours and I'll be heading down there for 5 days. 

I'll try and keep y'all updated. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Caught some trout and a few reds. Had a great first day. Back at it here in a few. 
Some random pics and some yard art....

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTerp

:beer:


----------



## huntinfool

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterguy86

Nice boat!

Where did you end up mounting the transducer for the new fish finder a few pages back? Transom mount?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

hunterguy86 said:


> Nice boat!
> 
> Where did you end up mounting the transducer for the new fish finder a few pages back? Transom mount?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir. I mounted it just inside the sponsons.




You can see the wire going down right next to the sponson. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterguy86

huntinfool said:


> hunterguy86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice boat!
> 
> Where did you end up mounting the transducer for the new fish finder a few pages back? Transom mount?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir. I mounted it just inside the sponsons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the wire going down right next to the sponson.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I may have to try that. I have sponsons on my 1450 xpress. 

Any problems with it mounted there? 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

It does spray some, but not a problem for me. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Quick morning wade.





Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## thursdaymike

Any chance you could find me a center console like yours. Only asking cause you said yall do warranty work. Also how is the grip on the compartment working. And what kind of paint did you use on bottom to camo?


----------



## hunterguy86

huntinfool said:


> It does spray some, but not a problem for me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Cool. Thanks for the info. I'll stop hijacking your thread now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

thursdaymike said:


> Any chance you could find me a center console like yours. Only asking cause you said yall do warranty work. Also how is the grip on the compartment working. And what kind of paint did you use on bottom to camo?


I can see if they have anything. 
Grip is still hanging on.
Pain is just some rattle can. Nothing special. Some of it was on there from the previous owner. I added some more, and I've been thinking about doing even more. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

hunterguy86 said:


> huntinfool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does spray some, but not a problem for me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Thanks for the info. I'll stop hijacking your thread now lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No worries. Questions don't bother me. Glad I can help. I know what it's like to tackle a new project and doing it blind. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

See if these help, just got home and took these. 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterguy86

huntinfool said:


> See if these help, just got home and took these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Nice!

Thanks for sharing. Those do help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

My grand daughter Addison, finally walking. After her surgery, she had been so slow to progress....until now!
https://vimeo.com/178128226

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire1386

lol awesome.....


----------



## huntinfool

I should have gone fishing today, but it's the last weekend if archery season and my last chance to shoot two does for the freezer. 


Wish me luck. I've got some more ideas for the boat, probably start on those soon. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Well, I guess hunting was the right decision.








Not the biggest, but good enough. It'll eat real good. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zum

Nice deer

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

So my dad decided he wanted to try and build a boat with a jet ski motor in it. 












Here's what he ended up with. 

We took it out for a maiden voyage and she didn't do so well.

First we have some leaks. 
Second the carbs seem to bog down the motor ( not enough fuel) and need to be adjusted. 

Third the ski he got was used exclusively in salt water and over heated rather quickly and shut down. 

Working on fixing these problems and get her back on the water.

I did catch some fish.

















All in all a good day. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

Put a new motor in the jet John and she ran up to 30 mph. 
Took my boat out today and caught some fish.

I am starting to have a problem.ive got a new battery in my boat, but when I try and start it, it's turns over fast for 3-5 seconds and then acts like the battery is dead. I've cleaned all wires and replaced the main cables. No clue where to go from here.





Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirty dave

I've got an tracker 1860 and was wondering what size/pitch prop you are running and what speeds you got?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## KMixson

huntinfool said:


> I am starting to have a problem.ive got a new battery in my boat, but when I try and start it, it's turns over fast for 3-5 seconds and then acts like the battery is dead. I've cleaned all wires and replaced the main cables. No clue where to go from here.



Sounds like a loose connection. When you first start turning it over there is a good connection and then as the wires/connections heat up the connection is lost making it sound like a dead battery. I would go through them again and check to see if a connection is loose. Soon after trying to start it, feel your cables and connections for a hot spot somewhere. When you find heat that will be your area of concern. If you have a voltmeter hook it up to your battery and try to start it. The voltage should drop a volt or two as you are trying to start it. If it comes back up and your starter slows, you have a loose connection. If the voltage drops drastically the battery is dead. If you have a loose connection, move your voltmeter positive leads to the next junction or connector and do it again. When you find one that drops drastically that will be your loose connection. Be aware it could be on either the positive or negative side of the cables and not just the positive.


----------



## huntinfool

Replaced all cables ( larger wire and new eyelets) and all connections are tight. Replaced the the solenoid and wire from the solenoid to the starter.
The ground wire on the solenoid was melted ( probably from when I was stranded ) so that was replaced with a slightly larger wire. 
The starter was new and installed last year. ( Who knows what the connections are like inside) 
I'll try the voltage test. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfool

I ended up getting a new starter and so far that seems to have fixed all my problems. 

Got a hog hunt in 2 weeks, so I'll know more then. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

